# Low light/no CO2, Tom Barr and Cyanobateria



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I currently have a 45 gallon tank with 2 wpg. Its heavily planted and i use Tom Barr's method of adding frets for a low light tank. Over a month ago I tore the tank down, changed substrate and began to understand how a planted tank worked. Unfortunately, i got in over my head and Cyanobateria started to creep in. After a week or so of daily water changes and the Cyanobateria just getting worse, i tired a black out. After three days the green slim was gone. 

However, its now been alittle over a month, and the ugly stuff is starting to appear on some of the plants again and on the back glass. Any ideas what needs to be done? Would upping the dosing of No3 help? Or do i need to do another black out first and add a power head to increase water movement? Any help is appreciated! Until then.... ](*,) 

Sean


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If you look at Blackout for BGA, it specially states you must add KNO3 and thereafter add KNO3 to address the long term solution.

I have made that extremely clear in numerous threads.
It will come back everytime if you do not address the cause, whether you use antibiotics or blackout........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I added it after, but not before. ](*,) Didnt find anything on the before. I did feed the fish before. Looks like i need to do another black out. Oh well, for the first time sense keeping a planted tank, this is the only fert regement that has worked.  

Sean


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You do not need to add much after, perhaps 1/4 teaspoon once a week.
Add some SeaChem EQ, add about 1/4 teaspoon, perhaps a tad more once a week.

Do the water change, clean the filter good, etc, then add 1/2 teaspoon, blackout 100% for 3 days, then add 1/4 teaspoon after the second water change.

Add a little KNO3 each week thereafter........ 
No more water changes.......add only enough for top off.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Alright, the only two things i wasn't doing was the KNO3 before the black out nor the SeaChem EQ. Do you dose that dry like the others? Just dump them in? I will start the black out tomorrow when i get home from work. Then open it up on Sunday after work. Thanks for your help.

Sean


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Tom suggests using Equilibrium for traces mainly but I may be wrong. If so you may not want to continue with the CSM+B. This would be a good question also.

I have a jar of it sitting around that I'm not using...If you don't purchase it by then remind me at the September meeting and I can give you some.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Just started the black out yesterday. Should i clean the filters out after the black out also?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Before.

Clean before anytime you have an algae issue of any kind.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well after a case of Itch, the BGA is back. My plants have not had enough time to stay healthy and i am starting to lose some. I have stayed up on the dosing, but it appears i need more than just 1/4 tsp a week to keep my BGA away, but how much is safe. 

If Itch happens, what is recommended as far as water changes in a low tech tank? What about fert dosing when dealing with Itch? 

Thanks again,


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would follow the recommendations on whatever Ich treatment you use as far as the water changes go. I believe Ich is a result of some sort of stress in the fish. 

We know if your BGA is coming back, then your nitrates are low...add more! Every time you do a water change, for whatever reason, add some NO3 back to the tank! 1/2 tsp per week of KNO3 will only give you about 10ppm of NO3 in your tank. If you think this is too much, then add 1/4 tsp plus an 1/8 tsp (~7.5ppm)

Keep at the BGA and remove what you see as soon as you see it. Don't let it go until wter change time to remove it. If you keep after it you will defeat it. Just keep dosing some NO3 after your water changes if the Ich comes back. Add it after each WC since you will be doing another one the next day. 

As far as a safe range for NO3, Tom said he has added up to 120ppm of inorganic (they fertilizer we use) NO3 without fish death. I don't think you are going to get anywhere near this with your dosing levels.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Alright, thats what i was looking for. I added another 1/8 last night, and i did the usual 1/4 with everything else on saturday. Just wanted to make sure im not going to kill whats left of my fish.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The fish should be fine...


----------

